# dont blink



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

here is a couple pics of my 4yr old sons hand after i turned my back while cooking. i set the knife down after cutting some fish up and turned my back for a second to batter them and he grabbed the knife


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

oh crap!! ouch!! he will be ok now that there is stiches in it. right???


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah he is good. he took it like a man to. the whole ride to the ER he held pressure on it by himself. he told me while we was siting at the Er after they stitched him up " dad dont worry, ill never touch another knife" i was like it took this bad cut to learn a lesson.


----------



## thefuzz (Aug 19, 2010)

WO ! good thing that is just webing flesh there and did not get into any tendons or ligiments, I have alwas ben tought/ trained if ever confronted by someone with a knife SHOOT THEM NOW !!! knifes are bad news exspecialy SHARP ONES !! glad he's ok !!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

them kids get into stuff before you can blink,got 2 of my own . i remember those days . not 2 seconds go by and already doin something you try to teach them not to. hate that he had to learn about a knife the painful way.hope it heals well.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks for the concerns. the lil bugger the played in his first soccer game the next day tho. he acts like it never happened.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

proud to hear hes doing good, hard way to learn,


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate when little ones get hurt. Glad to hear he's doing okay. The good thing is that they DO learn their lessons from stuff like that....unlike some adults I know.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Do him a favor and send him to his room the next time your cleaning your guns! lol
I made the mistake of letting my son see how guns operated, shortly after I had to get a safe!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i hear that. my boy knows what will happen if he touches any of my guns and im not talking bout what the gun will do....!


----------



## Rattlesnake (Sep 13, 2010)

That's a tough lesson to learn.


----------

